# LibGDX - Verschiedene Layouts bei Android / Desktop



## Lucaaa (22. Mrz 2019)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich bei LibGDX für verschiedene Geräte verschiedene Layouts setzen?
Zum Beispiel hätte ich bei meinem Desktop Menü die Buttons rechts, und links ein Bild, auf Android brauche ich das Bild nicht und habe meine Buttons in der Mitte.


----------



## JuKu (11. Apr 2019)

Indem du zwischen Desktop & Android unterscheidest:

```
switch(Gdx.app.getType()) {
   case ApplicationType.Android:
       // android specific code
   case ApplicationType.Desktop:
       // desktop specific code
   case ApplicationType.WebGl:
       /// HTML5 specific code
}
```
Quelle: https://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/35998/libgdx-check-if-currently-on-android-desktop


----------

